# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  حلقات إقراء الصحيح وأماكنها في الرياض للنساء

## نور البيان

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته..

بحمد الله وتوفيقه، وبعد أن أقيم عدد من الحلقات في الصيف ووجدت هذه الحلقات قبولا وطلبا؛ فقد تم افتتاح عدد من الحلقات في شرق الرياض وغربها، فبادرن بالالتحاق بهذه المجالس المباركة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
وشكر الله لكل من يقوم على تلك الدور الطيبة النافعة.

----------

